# sanyo PLV-Z3



## davidenico (May 23, 2012)

MY Amber Warning light just came on my project and keeps my projector from starting. First time its happen in 2 years of use. The manual says to call service i'm wondering if any one has had and delt with this problem themselves.

thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the lamp replacement indicator as per the manual: http://www.manualowl.com/m/Sanyo/PLV-Z5/Manual/26824

LAMP REPLACE indicator Lights yellow light when the projection lamp reaches its end of life (pp.47, 50)


----------



## davidenico (May 23, 2012)

Hey Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately mine is a Z3 and has a completely different Lamp Replace light.
My manual says my warning light means theres something wrong and unplug and take to a dealer. I have no idea where to take a 5+ year old machine.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not many servicers left that work on projectors because it is so hard to get manuals and parts. I would call Sanyo and see if they have any authorized servicers in you area or what they charge for an estimate if you send it to them.


----------

